# Upcoming Centuries near Chattanooga, TN for Sept & Oct



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful Backroads Century in Cartersville, GA on 15 September

6 Gap Century in Dahlonega, GA on 30 September

Sequatchie Valley Century in Dayton, TN on 6 October

840 Gran Fondo in Leipers Fork (outside of Nashville) on 13 October.



I believe there is another ride on 7 October near Nashville, but am having trouble finding it. 

If any of you'se guys know of any other rides within a four hour drive of the Chattanooga/Nashville/Atlanta area, please post! (I need five more to make an even 20 for the season.  )


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Also Elk River Valley 100 Tullahoma.

Elk River Valley 100 « Highland Rim Bicycle Club


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Yup. Found that one TODAY. Wish I'd seen it earlier...I would have gone. 

Oh well. Probably a good thing, because I need to clean and work on my boat. I think my dock mates are getting tired of looking at my boat being so nasty. hehe

I've also found one in Tellico on the 22nd. Will post linkie when I get home.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Smoky Mountain Wheelman Century Oct 27th in Loudon TN, right off of I-75.

2012 Fall Century | Smoky Mountain Wheelmen


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Cool beans! Tks!


----------

